# Front Page Outage Favorites



## ChrisGoodwin (Dec 14, 2013)

Before this calamity passes, what's been your favorite image off the front page?

I personally have come to love that stumpy grumpy badger - I think it's an adorable image.

Hopefully anytime the site crashes, he'll be there to keep me company when I check in on the repair status.


----------



## MRGamer01 (Dec 14, 2013)

I had to go back and check the site, but yeah that is pretty good.  When I get the chance to favorite it I'll have to see what else this guy (or gal) will make.


----------



## Malcolm the Bear (Dec 14, 2013)

The otter that's the second most-recent music submission.


----------



## Nicthalon (Dec 14, 2013)

I rarely set FA to SFW mode, but I have to say the front page is much easier on the eyes in SFW this time around. :neutral:
and the badger is one of the best


----------



## marmelmm (Dec 14, 2013)

LOLA IS BEST BUNNY EVAR!  (FAP FAP FAP)


----------



## AustinWolfclaw (Dec 14, 2013)

12/14/13, 12:41pm EST: front page outage fav has to be the one where a chiptune was playing. It was a C64 sid if i recall correctly....

EDIT on 12/15, 10:55AM EST: I am SUCH A C*NT. I didn't read that right. I thought you were referring to when the site was offline the page would say FA will be back shortly, and it didn't come back until after 3 months. 

SO...My fave on the front page has gots to be faptap's first pic. Kitty looks grumpy just like me after the Sunday morning activity got cancelled. It's because of all this SNOW! GODDAM I HATE massive accumulations. And i have to walk to TargÃ©t in it. Well at least it's not as bad where it was so deep, Blockbuster Video was closed due to it. God, remember Blockbuster? (Stan and Randy Marsh do!)

Bleh, they say you gotta love Michigan weather....Nope. I don't.


----------



## Pogonip (Dec 14, 2013)

I really like the shiny Sylveon plushie, really cute.


----------



## seaweed (Dec 14, 2013)

I like the Indi badge, its a neat, stylized design


----------



## jakeraccoon (Dec 14, 2013)

I suppose it was only a matter of time before someone posted this topic. I almost did it myself.


----------



## maxgoof (Dec 14, 2013)

I like that my rendition of Ave Maria has been there for four days straight.


----------



## GreenReaper (Dec 14, 2013)

I like the site banner. It can be read in so many different ways . . .


----------



## iBolt! (Dec 14, 2013)

I just looked at everyone's favorites. That otter playing the piano is really nice :3 I'm also quite fond of the ambiance track 3rd from the end of the front page, "Asleep In the Wheelhouse". My favorites are still the angry badger and the Sylveon plush, although I enjoy the screaming lady for the sake of wanting to caption her with "FA is down"


----------



## Socks the Fox (Dec 14, 2013)

I think that badger is basically how everyone is feeling at this point X3


----------



## FoxWolfie (Dec 14, 2013)

I like the cute badger by FapTap the most.  Looks like the artist joined FA just before the site went into read-only mode.


----------



## StormKitty (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm partial to the holiday YCH!


----------



## SirRob (Dec 14, 2013)

The rule 34 MLP picture. 'Cause you know, there HAD to be one on the front page.


----------



## Etiainen (Dec 14, 2013)

They all suck.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Dec 14, 2013)

Lola keeps catching my eye for some reason.


----------



## Smuttymutt (Dec 14, 2013)

AlexxxLupo said:


> Lola keeps catching my eye for some reason.



She just winked at me!


----------



## jessebb (Dec 14, 2013)

personally the creepy fanged (starved) thing is getting creepy


----------



## jessebb (Dec 14, 2013)

the badger _is_â€‹ interesti thoughng

[_edit:  ^^^^  holy shit no idea what happened there!!!   ^^^^]_


----------



## Haystack (Dec 14, 2013)

badgergrump's totally my favorite!


----------



## jessebb (Dec 14, 2013)

about 1:30 hours later and i still make a post. that seems to be my thing

P.S. pertaining to the read only mode status:  i just hope when FA finally fixes this (fa) darn thing they'll be ready for the flood of new data and submissions  been a day at least and there are a lot of people who upload submissions daily and not to mention the HUGE amount of daily newcomers that will flood [i seem to like that word] the user data pool and most upload immediately after signing up. like poor FapTap  his 1st upload and then the site pooped  what luck.  but then again were all at a loss but hopefully things will get better from here. [i spelled immediately wrong and spell check suggested immodestly, whatever that means, LOL]
_

[edit:  ok i totally understand if you didn't understand that cuz i wouldn't. lol im hopeless]_

[[_screw grammar and punctuation  __]]_


----------



## Carson Coyote (Dec 14, 2013)

I gotta say that I love that badger. Makes me smile every time I see him. x3


----------



## Terror-Run (Dec 14, 2013)

the "squirreldopt" by bunprince is pretty cute ^^ the others I'' agree with Etiainen on xD
Though if you hit the SFW filter and refresh, the "Durr" (deer)by Labrum is pretty too.


----------



## FoxyPaws1 (Dec 15, 2013)

My favorite is the wrapped up cat in front of the tree exposing the soles of his feet.  Not quite the style of paws I like but I'm into feet/paws/tickling and will take what I can get during the dry spell.  There is also another paw image and a bondage one with um... impmon but I find them too adult.  When FA goes online I expect a boost of new paw pics!


----------



## super boo (Dec 15, 2013)

that sylveon plush is adorable. and for some reason i'm fascinated with the furry version of yellow rwby


----------



## contaminant0 (Dec 16, 2013)

I wrote a crappy poem and it ended up on the front page but only if you have a screen wider than about 1400 pixels.

Dodged a bullet, I'd say.


----------



## Sar (Dec 16, 2013)

This Sylveon https://www.furaffinity.net/view/12261020/


----------



## Fawna (Dec 16, 2013)

The crying fanged man (?) is kinda disturbing...


----------



## eshilieth (Dec 16, 2013)

dat vape collection doe.


----------



## lupiN3R0meo (Dec 16, 2013)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/12261002/


----------

